# Stuffed rattle snake



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*Stuffed Diamondback rattle snake.* **** I remove the head my self.
1 - 3 ft. or longer Diamondback
~ 1 cup dried cornbread cubes
~ 1 tbsp oil
~ 1/2 cup beef stock
~ 1/2 stalk of celery, chopped
~ 1/2 onion,chopped
~ 1 tbsp Jack Daniels whiskey
~ 1 cup molasses
~ 1 cherry tomato

Slice down belly of snake from bottom of jaw to tail with a shallow cut. Gut the snake and throw away internals. Run gutted snake under warm tap water and remove extra blood.

In a mixing bowl, mix cornbread cubes, oil, beef stock, celery and onion. Allow to stand for 10-15 minutes. Salt and pepper to taste.

Roll stuffing into a tube (snake) shape and insert along the inside of snake. Close up skin and sew together with cooking twine in a zig-zag pattern.

In a small mixing bowl, mix Jack Daniels and molasses. Set aside.

Place snake in a casserole dish. Make sure snake does not overlap as uneven cooking will occur.

With a cooking brush, brush snake with Jack Daniels glaze. Pour extra glaze around the snake in the casserole dish.

Place casserole dish into 275 degree oven for an hour and a half or until tender.

Remove casserole dish from oven and prop open snake's mouth. Place cherry tomato in mouth for appearance.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm hungry already.


----------

